# School ****ing sucks



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I just had to say it, its stupid, the people suck, the teachers suck, the attitude from my parents that you need a college education sucks, the classes suck, the fact that everyone seems to be doing it sucks, sitting in class listening to lectures suck, studying things I don't care about sucks. The programs suck to, there is not a damn thing thats even slightly interesting.

Ok, I'm done, I really just hate it. If I had a clue about what else to do with my time I would, but I have never stepped out into the real world so even the simplest things are hard to overcome.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i would like to toast champagne to that. this semester is not so bad- but the past 3 1/2 years have def. sucked.


----------



## wombat666 (Aug 23, 2009)

I totally agree. I hate doing all these so-called 'core' classes in random subject areas. What the hell is the point? It's not like it's going to enrich my life any, since in a couple years I'm going to forget most anything that isn't a) related to my line of work or b) interesting to me.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Couldn't agree more. Thankfully I only have about a year of high school left. Hopefully college will be better for me.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

School may suck. But I think working at a minimum wage job sucks even more. The only reason everyone wants you to go to college and get your degree is so that you end up with a decent paying job. Otherwise you will end up working for slave wages. The only other option you really have is to start your own business, get some type of specialized training in a certain field, or go live in the mountains. I'm starting to think I would rather live in a tent in the mountains then slave away at my job just so I can afford to eat.

But overall, yes school does suck, and I think the entire economic system sucks. I don't think I really believe in capitalism anymore. I'd rather be born in an indian tribe.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

School doesn't suck. It's me that sucks because I don't enjoy it. I would've agreed with you a few weeks ago, though.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ya i'm waiting to win the lotto


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

this is the only place that actually agrees with me on that too. everybody else says they wish to stay in college for the next 100 years because they love it so much. they think i am crazy when i say i can't wait to graduate. the thought of staying in school any longer makes me wanna puke.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think the part that really sucks is that if you do any research on what a degree can get you, you are bombarded by comments that say "a degree isn't enough you have to make the most out of the experience and make connections and such, if you go just for the degree you will fail at life." Which kills my motivation to even try.

And then college graduates are criticized by these same people for thinking they deserve something better for having a piece of paper. Not that all the money and time means anything I guess. Every time I see a complaint about a graduate who can't find a better job I see hateful remarks telling the person he/she is an idiot and should work on developing a specific skill, get to know people, and get some experience. While I don't think a degree qualified you for a top position in itself, and those 3 things are good ideas, you should be able to get alittle more out of it than before you had one.

Or maybe its just internet bull****, I don't know, I don't know people it the real world so this is all I got to go on.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah school fully ****ing sucks.

Ironically, the ****ing suckiness of school is part of the reason I must go back for another round. Apparently I need "skills" now in addition to this GIANT brain I've grown.

^ 
sarcasm. Just in case your brain isn't as giant as mine.

^
also sarcasm.


----------



## Twice on Time (Dec 31, 2009)

kenny87 said:


> I just had to say it, its stupid, the people suck, the teachers suck, the attitude from my parents that you need a college education sucks, the classes suck, the fact that everyone seems to be doing it sucks, sitting in class listening to lectures suck, studying things I don't care about sucks. The programs suck to, there is not a damn thing thats even slightly interesting.
> 
> Ok, I'm done, I really just hate it. If I had a clue about what else to do with my time I would, but I have never stepped out into the real world so even the simplest things are hard to overcome.


i think you and i should go bowling. everything you posted seems to be copied and pasted straight from my brain. staring at books sucks, writing on paper sucks, but above all...school spirit sucks the worst...


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

College will make life easier for you in the future. If you do, or are in a relationship, know that the number one cause of arguments in married couples is over financial issues. 

Even if you just take one class a semester- it's better than not taking any at all. Just my perspective. You can take it or leave it. I don't mean for it to be preachy if you interpret it that way.

If interacting with people is hard for you then you should bring a book to class. That always helps me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would say build up to your own pace. You don't see it now, but your perspective would definitely change when you get the degree.


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

kenny87 said:


> I just had to say it, its stupid, the people suck, the teachers suck, the attitude from my parents that you need a college education sucks, the classes suck, the fact that everyone seems to be doing it sucks, sitting in class listening to lectures suck, studying things I don't care about sucks. The programs suck to, there is not a damn thing thats even slightly interesting.
> 
> Ok, I'm done, I really just hate it. If I had a clue about what else to do with my time I would, but I have never stepped out into the real world so even the simplest things are hard to overcome.


i can totally agree, and the thing that i cant stand either...
When i come home i normally dont want to think of school, or anything related to it...
and when my dad comes home the only things he talks to me about it ****ing college
he askes me the same questions everyday

- how was school
- have u had any exams
- how have ur grades been
- i think you should stop beeing so lazy

ohhh man, im about to explode


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

You can't really do it for your parents or anyone else. You have to do it for yourself otherwise it will suck.

I took a year off after high-school and worked. It definitely motivated me to go to college.


----------



## twinklingsta (Apr 14, 2010)

I agree with you!i really can't wait till i finish school.It's mostly the people though that make school suck.I'm so tired of being bullied and being left out.I also hate some of my subjects.
Ahhh first day of school tomorrow after a two week break


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

College definitely does suck. I thought it would be better than high school, but it really isn't. I never make friends there, anyways.

I can't wait until my college days are done.


----------



## OuttaMyMind (Apr 24, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> College definitely does suck. I thought it would be better than high school, but it really isn't. I never make friends there, anyways.
> 
> I can't wait until my college days are done.


Wow, I hate high school with a passion, but I always kind of had hope that college would be better... I can't make friends at all either. Well, this sucks. :blank


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> I took a year off after high-school and worked. It definitely motivated me to go to college.


That's a good point. I've worked a crappy job for a few years while taking classes (and 1 year before starting college) and it's big motivation to keep going and get a degree. I do NOT want to be working this job for much longer.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

It's stressful. You learn so much stuff that you don't remember and/or won't even help you in life (if you picked a useless degree like I did). And it feels pointless to even be there if you aren't going for internships or aren't in clubs. It's really hard to keep going. :|


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I like school =)

I didn't before college. Actually, the first part of college (taking the required gen eds, etc) wasn't that fun either, but the past few years taking mostly classes in my major have been awesome. I got an undergrad research offer in a pathology lab so Im actually extending my graduation til December to do it even though Im technically done this May. =) I planning to get a post-Bsc degree as well.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> pathology is awesome! I would do it as a career if there was more job security in the field. If you are able to, you should build contacts with med. faculty through the pathology lab. Pathology is a 2nd year medical school class, the most important one by far. There likely are some pathology teaching faculty in the lab you will work at. Knowing them will be a big plus during application season.


Yeah man, I love pathology. Already lookin' forward to 2nd year now lol. Im a nerd... 

I will try my best to network and get to know as many people as possible.:yes


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

It also sucks that we can't do anything in order to cause some sort of change to the system.

Well maybe... good luck trying to talk your entire country into it.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

College is only really useful if you have a plan after you graduate. Just look at me... I went to college because of a scholarship and because it "looks good" on a résumé. Now that I have my Marketing degree (Which I chose at random because I didn't know what to do and because I thought having a business type of degree would be a safe choice), I am still stocking food at Wal-Mart. My family wants me to make use of my degree and go for a managerial position. 

But the problem is, I'm sick of retail (I've been doing it for almost 8 years now) and I don't know what I want to do with my life. So it seems like I'll be stuck doing my low paying job for the rest of my life. I think in elementary, middle, and high school, we should be exposed to different jobs. If I had internships and other methods of getting to know myself better, I would be in a much better position then I am now. 

You need to do some soul searching and internships to find out what you like and what type of work environment you're comfortable in. If I can go back in time, I would have a plan before entering college. I really feel like I wasted 5 years of my life learning (ok, mostly memorizing) useless material and sitting on my *** doing things that I hated! I probably spent 1/4 of my class time doodling LOL.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

lde22 said:


> School may suck. But I think working at a minimum wage job sucks even more. The only reason everyone wants you to go to college and get your degree is so that you end up with a decent paying job. Otherwise you will end up working for slave wages. The only other option you really have is to start your own business, get some type of specialized training in a certain field, *or go live in the mountains*. I'm starting to think I would rather live in a tent in the mountains then slave away at my job just so I can afford to eat.
> 
> But overall, yes school does suck, and I think the entire economic system sucks. I don't think I really believe in capitalism anymore. I'd rather be born in an indian tribe.


Man thats looking better and better everyday....spend a few years taking survival classes, give society the finger and live in the woods.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

school does suck but its all i have to connect me to the rest of the world


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Same for me at the moment. I am exhausted and clueless how to keep up with the school work.

I have a final exam end of next week but there is no time to study for it. I work 9 hours a day and then spend an additional 5-7 hours preparing for small group discussions. The small group discussions are a complete waste of time. There are plans to remove them for the next year's class but we are screwed :-/ 
Wish I atleast learned something from them, then I wouldn't be so angry.

And yeah, I work this weekend like I did last. Plus tomorrow (and day after), I get to work 35 hours on the trot. I don't know what to do.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

school depresses the hell out of me.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

yup. most of the stuff they teach in college is bull**** and useless in the real world,i don't understand how reading about christopher columbus and atoms going to help me in the future.

if i had a good social life i wouldn't even wast my time with college :bash


----------

